# source for japanese knife handles?



## ikarus (Nov 27, 2021)

Hi,

does anybody know a good source for japanese knife handles? Nothing fancy just normal octagonal handles with different woods.

thanks


----------



## Dull_Apex (Nov 28, 2021)

Have you contacted the Hitohira dealers? 

They might have unlisted stock or be able to order one in.


----------



## Bart.s (Nov 28, 2021)

A vendor here in the Netherlands has some:








Complete handles


First and only webshop in the Netherlands for professional Japanese chef's knives from different brands such as MCUSTA Zanmai, Konosuke, Hinoura, Kajibee, Tadafusa, Takayuki Sakai, Kagemitsu, Shimomura, Takamura, Masakage, etc.




www.japaneseknives.eu


----------



## Boynutman (Nov 28, 2021)

Once bought a handle from cleancut, happy with it. For example: 





Handle in Chestnut / Buffalo horn


Handle in Chestnut / Buffalo horn Knife handles LARGE | For blades +240 mm



www.cleancut.eu


----------



## ikarus (Nov 28, 2021)

thanks guys I will look check them out. Unfortunatly none of these has a Ebony/light horn handle.

If it is worth it i would also import at this point. So what is the best place to buy handles anywhere?

edit: searching international now.


----------



## Boynutman (Nov 28, 2021)

This shop sometimes has handles. The owner makes them when he has time. Recently they had (among other styles) a blond horn/ebony handle, with a metal spacer. I cannot vow for the quality but it looked good.






Firma Moes | Messenwinkel & Slijperij







www.firmamoes.nl


----------



## ikarus (Nov 28, 2021)

Dull_Apex said:


> Have you contacted the Hitohira dealers?
> 
> They might have unlisted stock or be able to order one in.



Do you have a link?


----------



## Boynutman (Nov 28, 2021)

Here's one:








KARASU Japanese Knives


Karasu is a small knife shop in the heart of Amsterdam. Our goal is to improve everyone's cooking experience by supplying the high quality tools with all the right information and necessary maintenance.




karasu-knives.com


----------



## Bart.s (Nov 28, 2021)

I don't have any personal experience with their handles, but the link of the vendor I've sent you also does custom handles. I have seen their maker using blonde horn and even mammoth tusk spacers. You could always try and shoot them an email, see what's possible.


----------



## ikarus (Nov 28, 2021)

Bart.s said:


> I don't have any personal experience with their handles, but the link of the vendor I've sent you also does custom handles. I have seen their maker using blonde horn and even mammoth tusk spacers. You could always try and shoot them an email, see what's possible.



Yeah they seam reasonable priced and can even do the installation. I may give it a go.


----------



## Towerguy (Nov 28, 2021)

ikarus said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anybody know a good source for japanese knife handles? Nothing fancy just normal octagonal handles with different woods.
> 
> thanks


Sugi cutlery.


----------



## ikarus (Nov 29, 2021)

Towerguy said:


> Sugi cutlery.



thanks for the tipp


----------



## Johanshi (Nov 29, 2021)

I'd recomend "letshandlethis" on Instagram.
Check his account! Fantastic handles.


----------



## ikarus (Nov 29, 2021)

Johanshi said:


> I'd recomend "letshandlethis" on Instagram.
> Check his account! Fantastic handles.



thanks will do...


----------



## KnightKnightForever (Nov 29, 2021)

I'd recommend Jobone for a handle like that. He specializes in those materials, I believe


----------



## Johanshi (Nov 29, 2021)

KnightKnightForever said:


> I'd recommend Jobone for a handle like that. He specializes in those materials, I believe



Joe is great, but Josh is in UK.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Nov 29, 2021)

ikarus said:


> Ebony/light horn handle.




K&S has what you are looking for. On sale too!









K&S Octagonal Ebony Blonde Horn Handle


Measurements NOTE: the figures provided are for reference only, handmade products do vary individually. Knives and Stones may not (and probably can't) stock all the options listed below, particular for more expensive models. Measurement Weight (g) Length (mm) Front size (mm) Rear size (mm)...



knivesandstones.us


----------



## ikarus (Nov 29, 2021)

KnightKnightForever said:


> I'd recommend Jobone for a handle like that. He specializes in those materials, I believe



Just checked his fb page, really nice stuff.



Heckel7302 said:


> K&S has what you are looking for. On sale too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes thats exactly what I am looking for. Also found a guy on insta from germany who can do the job.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Nov 29, 2021)

ikarus said:


> Just checked his fb page, really nice stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats exactly what I am looking for. Also found a guy on insta from germany who can do the job.


I can speak to the quality of K&S handles. There is one (Ebony/black horn) on my Wakui 240. It’s very nice.


----------



## ikarus (Nov 30, 2021)

Heckel7302 said:


> I can speak to the quality of K&S handles. There is one (Ebony/black horn) on my Wakui 240. It’s very nice.



got a picture of that?


----------



## Knife.Knut (Nov 30, 2021)

Get in touch with Shulin. Love their handles. 






Instagram







instagram.com


----------



## Heckel7302 (Nov 30, 2021)

ikarus said:


> got a picture of that?



I’m moving so all the knives are packed away at the moment, but here’s an old pic from when I first got it.


----------

